# Topics > Wearable computers, wearable electronics > Lifeloggers >  Spire, fitness tracker, Spire, Inc., San Francisco, California, USA

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Spire, Inc.

spire.io

----------


## Airicist

Spire 

Published on Jun 17, 2014




> Health goes beyond step tracking. By monitoring respiration in addition to daily activity, Spire gives you the insights you need to stay relaxed, focused, and perform at your best -- whether you're running a 10K or working at your desk.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Spire Fitness Tracker Review: Keep Calm And Keep On Walking"

by Kate Knibbs
April 5, 2015

----------

